# Experienced CPC and CCA coder looking for legitimate remote position



## tanyaf (Feb 7, 2014)

Please contact me at fanningfive@aol.com Thank you

Tanya Fanning CPC, CCA

	OBJECTIVE:	

                                    I have several years experience in Acute Care Medical Coding/Billing. I am looking for permanent employment  in an office/hospital environment onsite or remote.  I absolutely love coding and look forward to hearing from your company.
	EDUCATION:

           3/09-7/10        Trident Technical College                Charleston SC                    Medical Coding/Billing Certificate
           2008		    Orangeburg Technical College	Orangeburg,SC             CPT 170 and Business Math
           1989 		    Blackville Hilda High School	         Blackville, SC                           High School Diploma
           PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE: 
5/2013-Current Regional Medical Center	Orangeburg SC

I code inpatient/outpatient charges for the Cardiology Department, including all observation, discharge, H&P's, subsequent hospital visits as well as outpatient office visits. I also code Cardiac Catheterizations, Pacemaker implantation and replacements, EEG?s, pacemaker checks remote and onsite, EKG?s, Echo?s, StressTests, Holter Monitors. I check the scrubber daily and handle Medicare denials. I work with the  following Ingenix, 3M, Cerner,Excel, etc. Continue my education with Webniar's, AAPC meetings, Seminars, etc. Daily update discrepancy lists and keep in close contact with the office managers to get the necessary information.


11/2011-5/2013	 Edisto Regional Health Services Orangeburg SC

Medical Coder 1
I have coded for the Mabry Cancer Center/Cardiology Dept/Wound Center and a family practice.  I pick up records at the hospital and scan it in the system. I work in Cerner/PWPM to enter charges. I check Revenue Manager daily to check charges. I have pulled medical records to give to the posters and trackers. For the Cancer Center and Wound Center I coded office visits and inpatient charges. For Cardiology I coded EKG?s, EEG?s, Echo?s, stress tests and Holter Monitors. Coded for a family practice, 

Accreditations   Certified Professional Coder (AAPC), Certified Coding Associate (AHIMA), Notary Public. AAPC Member Development Officer 2013.

References	     Kelley Hill		     803-543-1758

	                            Connie Dunbar      803-860-3451

	                            Brandy Williams    803-347-4193

                                    Lyn Blanchard        803-682-3687


----------

